# MTB near puerto morelos?



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

i'm going to be near puerto morelos this weekend as was looking for mountain bike rentals and trails in the area. any suggestions?

gracias


----------



## efromejia (Mar 28, 2015)

Look for Punta venado bike park, not in puerto Morelos, but is closer


Erick


----------

